# How do you drill compound angled holes?



## Spratley (May 31, 2012)

A beginner here-I would like to drill a 15/15 degree compound angle with a forstner bit (For a stool). No drill press. . . just an angled drill guide. How exactly can I go about this? Is there a drill guide for sale that allows adjustment on both axes? Or will I have to craft a 15 degree wedge or frame to set the guide on?


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

If you already have the drill guide, you can wedges to fasten screw onto the bottom of the drill guide that gives 15 degrees on one axis, then you can use the drill guides angle to give you the 15 degrees on another. This will give you your compound angle.

If you don't already have your drill guide, and plan on purchasing one, I'd look for a used drill press instead.

-jeremy


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Tilt your table saw blade 15° and then set you miter gauge at 15°. Trim a block of scrap wood. Set the block on it's angled end next to the hole location and drill it freehand using the edge of the block as a guide for your eyeballs.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Take a look on You Tube I think I've seen a couple people doing close to what the guys are describing here.


----------



## Spratley (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for your tips, guys. I don't trust my hands for the freehand method yet. But I can do the geometry to cut some "footing" blocks for a drill guide.

Thanks again.


----------

